# Klaus <3



## iamjaxraah (Jan 21, 2011)

My Klaus :[ I got him cause he looked like fire. and then I grew to love him. then I moved him into a 2.5 gallon tank. Then he lived the whole summer and half the winter really happy. Then he got Columnaris and died :[ I'm sorry I couldn't save you, Klaus. :[


----------



## gahcrazy (Aug 25, 2009)

sorry to hear that, looked really cool


----------



## iamjaxraah (Jan 21, 2011)

tanks :]


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Im soo sorry (


----------

